
Ask HN: Computer Engineers, what would you advise new grads to learn? - rajesh-s
Given that this is a really vast domain (and also influenced by the development in other domains such as deep learning), I&#x27;m trying to understand what are the skills that would really help to have for students entering the industry.<p>As a side note, I recently listened to the &quot;On the metal&quot; podcast with Jon Masters and it had good information on what are the current trends in this field.
======
drallison
Computer Engineers need deep knowledge of mathematics and statistics, good
reading and writing skills in English and (perhaps) other languages, usable
skills and understanding in Physics, Chemistry, and Biology, and exposure and
interest in the liberal arts. Curiosity and groups social skills are both
needed but are not "book learning".

The good thing for a new grad to know is that formal learning at a University
is not the only way to learn. Any topic can be learned on your own; finding a
study partner speeds up learning.

------
mimixco
I'm gonna go a different way and say one of the most important things to study
in comp sci is its history. If we're going to truly make programming and using
computers better for people, I think it has to start with a good grounding in
where they came from, how they got here, and why -- both from technical and
economic perspectives. Then the next generation can help us make real leaps
and not just continue with today's software trends.

------
elisharobinson
no new trends as such some general how to deal with people and company which
is not taught . 1\. have clear picture of the requirements . From the data
model upwards . 2\. Avoid loose talk. Listen If you profit speak if you help
someone profit. Things which make no profit are ornaments and when seasons
change they become trash. 3\. Nail down external protocol dependencies . Code
is not magic every protocol has its limits knowing is enough , leveraging them
is mastery. 4\. Take rest . Your time on earth is much like a car engine the
more miles u have the quicker u r retired. 5\. Know ur taxes, know ur rights,
know ur company.

